# Syousin Knife Blocks on Amazon



## pkjames (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have lowered the Amazon price of my Syousin blocks ($79 now). I want to clear them as I will no longer stock them anymore. I have moved all my AU stock and once the Amazon stock is gone, they will be gone forever. 
These are seriously cool blocks that are designed for tall gyutos and chukas. Please grab them while you still can.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010VN2L0M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

These are FBA stock, and it is such a hassle for me in AU to organize this type of stock so I may just stop for good.

Full item description here:
http://www.knivesandstones.com/syousin-professional-knife-block/






James


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 11, 2016)

Great block at a great price. Pity you've already moved all your Oz stock. Amazon's not an option down here. :cry:


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Aug 11, 2016)

Just picked one up! Have always wanted to get one of these but never got around to it. Couldn't pass it up at this price! Thanks again James.


----------



## daveb (Aug 11, 2016)

Same here. There were 6 left.


----------



## mikedtran (Aug 11, 2016)

Ordered one also =)


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 11, 2016)

Tempting ... Tempting. Anyone care to push me over the edge?


----------



## daveb (Aug 11, 2016)

Same here. There were 6, edit 4, edit 3 left.

Are slots wide enough to hold a Deba?


----------



## mikedtran (Aug 11, 2016)

Description says slots are 5mm. I don't have a deba but I imagine it is wider than that at the widest point? (probably also depends)


----------



## YG420 (Aug 11, 2016)

Would these hold a thick knife like a kato?


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 11, 2016)

5mm won't handle a deba. Handle most workhorse gyutos no issues. They wont ship to canada  time to do a special ringed gingee variant


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 11, 2016)

daveb said:


> Same here. There were 6, edit 4, edit 3 left.
> 
> Are slots wide enough to hold a Deba?



Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Aug 11, 2016)

Block is made of wood. I have lengthened and widened slots on my old one to fit any knife. Get some files and sand away! Easy peasy japanesey!


----------



## YG420 (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice tip Chicago! Just pulled the trigger myself.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Aug 11, 2016)

daveb said:


> Same here. There were 6, edit 4, edit 3 left.
> 
> Are slots wide enough to hold a Deba?




Dave,
With minimal effort you could custom fit any knife with a file and a little elbow grease.


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 11, 2016)

2 left [emoji6]


----------



## skiajl6297 (Aug 11, 2016)

One year later and still love mine! Grab em while you can!


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Aug 11, 2016)

Down to 1! Last call!


----------



## pkjames (Aug 11, 2016)

Down to 1! Thanks for the support guys! 

it has no problem holding a kato, and with a little filing, it can hold super thick necks like shigs.


----------



## toddnmd (Aug 11, 2016)

pkjames said:


> it has no problem holding a kato, and with a little filing, it can hold super thick necks like shigs.



I don't have a Shig, but if I did, I don't think I'd want to file down the neck! 

;-)


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 11, 2016)

Too late now anyway 

Stefan


----------



## ynot1985 (Aug 12, 2016)

damn.. should have picked one up


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Aug 14, 2016)

Mine was delivered today on Sunday! Big surprise! As before, the katos and Shigs need a little a little sanding of their respective knive slots - only slightly though. Took only a few minutes to mark and file the slots for the thicker spines on these knives. Very happy with one.


----------



## rogue108 (Aug 23, 2016)

Wow. Missed this thread. All that remains are 2 from independent sellers asking $327 USD. Way late to this game


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 23, 2016)

rogue108 said:


> Wow. Missed this thread. All that remains are 2 from independent sellers asking $327 USD. Way late to this game



What? That is insane!!! I'd part with mine for $326!! [emoji6]


----------



## btbyrd (Nov 3, 2017)

These need to come back around again. I'm spending hundreds of dollars for sayas when what I really want is this knife block.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 9, 2017)

btbyrd said:


> These need to come back around again. I'm spending hundreds of dollars for sayas when what I really want is this knife block.



Well, just like your post, maybe one in a year someone will buy one, but Amazon is not willing to hold it for this long.


----------



## btbyrd (Nov 18, 2017)

That's a bummer. I'd love at least one. I'm surprised they don't move faster.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Nov 19, 2017)

btbyrd said:


> That's a bummer. I'd love at least one. I'm surprised they don't move faster.



These are all long gone. Keep your eyes peeled for new ideas, theyre not difficult to make..... just have to find someone willing to make to right piece. It happens every now and then.


----------

